

Show HN: Drug Side Effect Database for the Masses - mmx
http://www.drugcite.com

======
mmx
Hi HN, we've been working on this for the better part of 2 years and feel it's
almost ready for both Doctors & Consumers. We have many tools in development
that will allow users to take this data further. Your input is always
appreciated.

